# problem with quick heal total security



## ajha83 (Oct 4, 2010)

hi
i have probalem
in Quick Heal
please help me

Online Protection System is either not installd or not running. It is recommended that you contact your vendor or reinstall Quick Heal AntiVirus.


----------



## sauhard (Oct 4, 2010)

this is because either you have turned off your antivirus or a critical file is missing. try switching on the antivirus and if problem persists then reinstall the app.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Contact QuickHeal support

http://www.quickheal.co.in/support.asp

http://www.quickheal.co.in/call-center.asp


----------



## vishu629 (Oct 1, 2010)

1) Which OS are you using ? 
2) What is the Version of Quick heal software ?
3) Do you get specific error ? (Screenshot would help a lot) 

Try to repair the Quick heal software from Add remove programs >>Quick heal >> under support information select repair option (You should be logged in as Administrator to perform this action)

If this doesn’t work, to reinstall application you need a Quickheal CD or a .exe setup file saved on the system. (Recommend not to uninstall untill you make sure you have installation file)


----------



## rameshbhai (Jan 23, 2011)

vishu629 said:


> 1) Which OS are you using ?
> 2) What is the Version of Quick heal software ? i renewed my old virus protaction in july 2010 for one year with two month rebat
> because of virus problem i had to formate my laptop on 14th january 2011
> since i can not use my quikheal virus protection
> ...


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

rameshbhai,

I edited out some personal information such as the user name, activation no,etc. from your post. Please contact QuickHeal support as advised by tetonbob in post #3.


----------

